# Help feeding 10 week old miniature dachshund



## anew717 (Aug 23, 2010)

we will be getting our miniature dachshund in two days. from what i have read and from talking to other owners and the breeder, i should feed him twice daily, 1/4 cup each time. gradually, work up to 1/2 cup each feeding time. is this right? i know puppies need to be fed more, but the risk of getting overweight is very high for this breed. also, when would good times of day to feed him be? the morning time will be around 6:00 AM. should the dinnertime be around 6:00 PM, or is that too long of a gap between meals? thank you!


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, for a 10 week old puppy, 12 hours apart is much too long, especially for a very very small pup like a mini dox. You run the risk of hypoglycemia, low blood sugar which would cause lethargy, excess sleeping, staggering, depression, I think seizures if it gets bad enough it could even kill a puppy.... It would be better to at least give him three meals until he's older and more... "stout". Yes, obesity is a concern, but not generally in puppies unless they're just allowed to glut, a little puppy fat will actually be very good for him (helps stave off hypoglycemia), as he gets older then you can trim him down, but he's so young and small now, that underfeeding will definitely do him much more harm than good. If you don't want him to get fat, just remember, he's a puppy, he will likely run circles around you and burn off every extra drop of energy you give him.


----------

